# Cherubini - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Cherubini's 1st String Quartet was composed in 1814 but wasn't published until 1836. It wasn't initially popular and even Schumann, in reviewing it, was unsure of it stylistically and found it difficult to understand as it wasn't like the traditional quartets of the past masters. Cherubini certainly didn't make this quartet sound like one of the Viennese school but was heavily influenced by the sound of the Paris opera.
The first movement has a long, symphonic Adagio intro until the main Allegro theme is introduced in a similar style. The 2nd movement, Larghetto sans lenteur, is a theme and variations that takes the form of a gentle prayer until a dramatic operatic outburst intervenes. The 3rd movement, Scherzo, has what Schumann called "its fanciful Spanish theme" which is thoroughly engaging, with double-stops from the cello providing a backdrop for the violin's dancing melody. The trio is an elvish dance which may have influenced Mendelssohn (I can definitely hear some of this style in Mendelssohn's quartets) and the finale, Allegro assai, is a total joy with its short, strong intro before that interesting rhythm kicks in. The second theme is full of drama with the first violin and cello duelling brilliantly. It's a work that's not really like Cherubini's other quartets (the 3rd onwards are quite Beethovian) and sounds nothing like any work from the same period. Interestingly, after a rather cool reception, the quartet became extremely popular amongst punters, musicians and composers and for the best part of the 19th century it was in the standard repertoire. Schumann quickly warmed to the piece, Beethoven praised it and Mendelssohn studied it closely and regarded it as a masterpiece. 
Unfortunately, I haven't heard the 1952 Aeolian Quartet recording but if anyone finds a link I'd be very interested in doing so. 

Recommended

Hausmusik - as lovely as the ensemble playing is or as pleasant the soundstage I have a large problem with this quartet - pace! Yep, they play it all too slowly which robs faster sections of their joy and wit and this is especially telling in the 3rd movement. Guys, it's a scherzo not an andante! I'm in a nice mood so I'll just about pop it in the recommended section but with the proviso that every other recording is better and quicker. 
Britten - another finely played effort but guess what? Yes that scherzo is a tad too slow again (see above)! What a shame, as elsewhere the Britten quartet play with style and in slightly dry but strong sound in this older Collins Classics recording. 
Cherubini - in this 1980 SWR document the Cherubini quartet may not be as impressive here as some of their rivals but they do play enthusiastically. I thought this would be better, actually. 

*Better

Savinio* - although better than the 'recommended' list I still have a few quibbles with this one. Although immediate, the incredobly dry sound detracts in this quartet (but to a lesser extent in the rest of this cycle) leaving not enough air around those lovely melodies. There's also the odd intonation issue but don't let that put you off too much, this is still a fine, buoyant account, even if I prefer the Melos recording, below. 
*Melos* - like the Quartetto David the Melos really capture the operatic quality of this lovely piece. Playing is outstanding throughout and this older traversal still holds its own even with much newer opposition. 

*Top Pick

Quartetto David* - yes I know that it's quite reverberant but it is a captivating, alive performance from the French quartet who are especially capable, dynamic and lucid in the scherzo and finale (that finale dances joyously). This is a delightful account from a very strong cycle. It's just a case of whether you can take the reverberant acoustic. If you can't, then the Melos may probably be your preferred option. As I said previously, sound is a major driver with the 4 main Cherubini cycles.


----------

